# @@@@ paph.Leucochilum in thailand @@@@



## paphiothai (May 20, 2010)

I'M come from thailand !!! nice to meet you


----------



## SlipperKing (May 20, 2010)

welcome....where's the leucochilum??


----------



## paphiothai (May 20, 2010)

อีกครั้ง




[/ IMG]


----------



## paphiothai (May 20, 2010)

[/ IMG]


----------



## paphiothai (May 20, 2010)

paph .leucochilum ALBA



[/ IMG]


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 20, 2010)

Wow, very nice. The flowers look huge. Thank you for posting the photos.


----------



## emydura (May 20, 2010)

WOW. That 2nd one is one of the best I have seen. Incredible colour, shape and size. Unbelieveable.

Thanks and welcome.

David


----------



## JeanLux (May 20, 2010)

Welcome from Luxembourg!!!! Beauties you show there!!!! Jean


----------



## Pete (May 20, 2010)

ya, what he said, flowers look huge. thanks for posting. welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dido (May 20, 2010)

Welcome, 
really nice flowers.


----------



## paphreek (May 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Great looking leucochilum!


----------



## goldenrose (May 20, 2010)

:clap::clap: OMG!!! :drool::drool::drool::drool:
Welcome to the forum! Are these plants yours? What else to you grow? Tell us more about yourself!


----------



## luis (May 20, 2010)

:drool: WOWWW!!! These paphs are GREAT!!! Congrattulations, they are one of the best i ever seen! :drool:


----------



## Shiva (May 20, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> welcome....where's the leucochilum??




Now! That's what I call a very good answer. Well done Paphiothai and welcome aboard. :drool:


----------



## GuRu (May 20, 2010)

A hearty welcome from Germany Paphiothai and ...ahhh ...needless to say really lovely leucochilums !!:drool::drool:


----------



## Heather (May 20, 2010)

Wonderful! and Welcome to Slippertalk!!


----------



## Ernie (May 20, 2010)

Welcome from Chicago, IL!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 20, 2010)

:clap:Stunning!!!! welcome to slippertalk


----------



## rdlsreno (May 20, 2010)

Great!!! Suwey Ma!!!!! Sawadee Kap from Reno!

Ramon


----------



## John Boy (May 20, 2010)

I just went to stick all my plants in the bin!!!
No point keeping them...

Welcome!!!, to you, and your pictures!


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2010)

WHOA! Thanx for posting and welcome from NYC!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 20, 2010)

Wow, mind blowing all I can say about those beauties! Welcome.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2010)

WOW, what beauties! I'd be so pleased!

And welcome to Slippertalk!


----------



## paphiothai (May 21, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :clap::clap: OMG!!! :drool::drool::drool::drool:
> Welcome to the forum! Are these plants yours? What else to you grow? Tell us more about yourself!



I'm sorry written English is not good. 
Not all me , Most of my friends. My plant grow in average temperature 30 - 35 °C like a high potassium feeding once every week ( N (5)-P(6)-K(7)


----------



## paphiothai (May 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone for a visit.


----------



## paphioboy (May 21, 2010)

Hi and welcome..  OMG, those leucos are AMAZING!!!! Methinks Thai growers breed some of the best brachys in the world..  Send some to malaysia.. TQ..


----------



## emydura (May 21, 2010)

Another mind blowing leuchochilum. Just amazing. Your english is good enough. I could understand everything you said.

David


----------



## valenzino (May 21, 2010)

paphiothai said:


> Thank you everyone for a visit.



Spectacular leucochilums,I already know them and 433 I think is the best ever!!!I WANT FLASKS!!!Hope to be able to come visit soon Thailand!!!


----------



## Paul (May 21, 2010)

I like the first ones a lot. the others are spectacular, but too big and too colorful for my eyes ! lol
thank you for sharing!


----------



## goldenrose (May 22, 2010)

emydura said:


> Another mind blowing leuchochilum. Just amazing. Your english is good enough. I could understand everything you said.
> David



I agree! Keep posting pics like these & I wouldn't care if I didn't understand your english! AMAZING!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 23, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> I agree! Keep posting pics like these & I wouldn't care if I didn't understand your english! AMAZING!!! :drool::drool::drool:



Heck, I don't understand my English! :rollhappy: I have to agree, please 

BRING IT ON


----------

